# Projection Pointers



## Eidetic (Jun 15, 2013)

I've recently started collecting flashlight projection pointers, and would like to share what I've found so far. In general, these are flashlights incorporating a focusable lens to project the image of a filament or gobo onto a screen to point things out. Often the filament or image is shaped like an arrow. They were essentially made obsolete by laser pointers by the very early '80s.

The only reasonable date I've found for any of them is for the obviously oldest one (the C.P. Richter), from a new product announcement for it. Any information about any of these neat little devices will be appreciated. Any guesses on how to sort them chronologically will also help. The group below shows about 2/3 of the collection. They are:
Top row - Ednalite 120A (in case)
Middle row - c1954 C.P. Richter, Ednalite 100A
Bottom row - Unknown (with transformer), two from Rowi, Photoco, Luxitron, Rowi 510 (with cord), Rowi 520.


----------



## Norm (Jun 15, 2013)

Love to see some pics.

Keep in mind Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels, when posting.

Norm


----------



## Eidetic (Jun 18, 2013)

Here's the rest of my collection. The first pic shows five all made by Rowi, except maybe the second from the bottom. Top to bottom they are a model 510, one marketed as the Zorn "Junior", a model 520, a model 0, and an unknown model.

The second pic shows a very classy pointer, the model A-1520 by Clay Adams Inc.


----------



## Eidetic (Jun 21, 2013)

It's come to my attention that my pics may not be showing up. They're hosted on a google site set to public viewing. I tried Flickr but myself just saw a box with a question mark inside it. I'm a laser geek and computer noob. Any advice will be appreciated.


----------



## louie (Jun 21, 2013)

I can see the pics if I enter the base URL directly in my browser. But Google seems to be unwilling to allow the code to be used in the forum, perhaps on purpose - there is some redirect making it an attachment that fouls things up. 

This may be illegal, but I can link to the first pic (then you have to click to download the pic as an attachment), or one can copy and paste this link into a browser:

https://0e7610b9-a-62cb3a1a-s-sites...bobspublicpics/Home/Presentation Pointers.jpg

I have no experience with Google hosting pics, so don't know what their problem is.

Love the Ednalites - I used to deploy and repair dozens of those things at the Univ. in decades past. They would get used so hard the anodizing would wear off. Beautiful aluminum bodies and a wimpy little electric lamp with a tri-pin socket.


----------



## Eidetic (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks Louie. The unknown aluminum one on the left (with inline transformer) projects a line image that can be rotated with the thumbwheel on the side.


----------



## sween1911 (Jun 25, 2013)

Oh man, we had one of those. In fact, I'm sure it's still in my folk's house somewhere in the projector stuff. My dad was big on the slides back in the day.


----------

